# XML Fehlerhaft



## Kelgan (23. Januar 2006)

So wie es aussieht, hat sich in die XML Datei (http://www.blasc.de/itemlist.xml) ein Fehlerhaftes Item eingeschlichen.

In Zeile 6761 (ist es zumindest heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)   findet sich folgender Eintrag "<blascitem name="Lohenwind-Brustplatte" id="11193" />". 

Windows interpretiert das Zeichen hinter "Lohenwind" als Pipe, Linux als "^E". 
Was es auch immer ist, der Standard-XML-Parser unter PHP mag es nicht und bricht and er stelle ab.


----------



## B3N (24. Januar 2006)

Hmm sollte eigentlich alles XML Konform erzeugt werden...aber ich werds verfolgen.


----------



## Kelgan (24. Januar 2006)

Nachdem ich die XML-datei kopiert und das Zeichen handich gelöscht hatte, gibt es einwandfrei.


----------



## Crowley (24. Januar 2006)

Hmm, dieses komische Zeichen (0x05) kommt tatsächlich aus Blizzards Daten. Ich filtere das jetzt raus. Damit sollte es wieder funktionieren.


----------



## Kelgan (26. Januar 2006)

Das hat leider auch nichts gebracht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt sieht die zeile folgendermaßen aus:


<blascitem name="Lohenwind & # 5 ; -Brustplatte" id="11193" />

Ich habe es dann nochmal mit einem Perl-Parser versucht, der bricht aber auch an ders telle ab.

Edit:
Leerzeichen eingefügt, da der code Sonst vom browser interpretiert wird.


----------



## Crowley (26. Januar 2006)

Hmm, sorry, eigentlich dachte ich das wäre die richtige Codierung. Ich lösche das blöde Zeichen jetzt einfach komplett raus.


----------



## Kelgan (27. Januar 2006)

Super, jetzt gehts.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## maiX (1. Februar 2006)

gibt wieder ein problem mit der xml datei..


XML-Verarbeitungsfehler: Kein Element gefunden
Adresse: http://www.blasc.de/itemlist.xml
Zeile Nr. 1, Spalte 1:
^

...ich brauch die deutsche für itemstats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelgan (1. Februar 2006)

Jo, die XML-Datei ist schilcht und einfach leer.

Zum Glück sind die XML-Datein für die einzelnen Items noch "funktionsfähig" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maiX (1. Februar 2006)

kann sich da jemand drum kümmern oder mir mal die richtige vollständige xml datei schicken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (1. Februar 2006)

Aufgrund der Probleme von gestern, hatten wir einige dinge deaktiviert, unter anderem auch diese Funktion. Diese sollte aber im lauf der Tages wieder gehen. Ein wenig Geduld noch bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maiX (1. Februar 2006)

dankö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

